# freebsd-release-manifests, what is it?



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2016)

I noticed on a bunch of systems I maintain they have misc/freebsd-release-manifests installed. I'm quite sure I didn't install it so it probably got pulled in as a dependency. Looking through the package contents I see a bunch of files, one for each version and architecture. Each file appears to contain some information from the install media. 

I can't find much with regards to its purpose though. Does anybody know?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 13, 2016)

Looking a little further, it appears to have been pulled in by ports-mgmt/poudriere. My guess would be it's used to verify the files that are downloaded when installing/updating a jail.


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 13, 2016)

Here you can find the answer:

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-pkgbase/2016-June/000278.html


----------

